# Best acoustic songs ever?



## DarkDove (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a acoustic guitar and I'm pretty much at a point in which I don't know what songs to play anymore. In your opinions, what are some of the best songs for the unplugged acoustic guitar that you can go solo and doesn't just involve strumming all the time? For ex. Layla (unplugged) - Eric Clapton

Thanks alot!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

M'gosh that's a very open ended question. Depends what you think of as great music, let alone solo pieces. What era, what style, what what what?

If you want to know what I like, and not just for the music but the feel the meaning the moment then:

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxNmeMklFk8]sxNmeMklFk8[/youtube]

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z9nl3T31wI]8Z9nl3T31wI[/youtube]

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkIiaaXUjlE]JkIiaaXUjlE[/youtube]

Will be interesting what other songs get suggested 

**edit as performed by the original artists, these songs have all been done by many great musicians **


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

'Hotel California' my friends, 'Hotel California'.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I got a name~ Jim Croce..........


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The book "The Ultimate White Pages Acoustic Guitar" is a good start. 220 songs.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

+1 to STILL ALIVE


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Setting the bar rather high:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbw3Bd542k8&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGiFV6Ac2vc&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ti7Afwy7wc&feature=channel_page

I'm a big troubleclef fan, the above are just 3 examples of his genius

Actually I'd recommend this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ9jrBg4Lwc as arrangement of a pop song is discussed

Also there are several methods available dealing with Beatles arrangement for solo guitar; Steven King, Laurence Juber, Tommy Emmanuel etc. etc.

and a great site : Acoustic Power http://www.acousticpower.com

Andy

and the cherry on the sundae: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRamobGYBCE


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

It's not exactly a whole song, but the acoustic intro to CRAZY ON YOU by Heart has always grabbed my attention, and I finally sat myself down and learned it-I love that piece!
-Mikey


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm partial to Blackbird...

[youtube=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3uqGCqMYaHQ&feature=related]3uqGCqMYaHQ[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Norweigian Wood - Beatles
BLackbird - Beatles
Hotel California - Eagles
Greensleeves - 
Heart of Gold - Neil Young
Needle and the Damage Done - Neil Young
Friend of the Devil - Grateful Dead
Drive - Incubus


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh from some of the more rock focused musicians yea 

Very simple but well sounded in acoustic:

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPXWKO-EBgc]KPXWKO-EBgc[/youtube]

Ok, that is about the size of my son's first guitar :O

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlyLz7F18Og]TlyLz7F18Og[/youtube]

And just because it sounds as awesome with an acoustic focus (though they go fully mixed electric and acoustic):

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xI-APOq02U]7xI-APOq02U[/youtube]


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

"Mood For A Day" - Steve Howe


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Wonderwall - Oasis
Too Many to Mention! - Beatles
Wild Horses - Rolling Stones
Many, many more!

Cheers!


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Lots of Cat Stevens stuff is good for solo guitar


----------



## jaysfandan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Rylynn*

by Andy Mckee


----------



## CR355 (Dec 29, 2008)

"Wish you were here" The original version by PF sounds so great.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that neil young album from massey hall in 1971 has a lot of great acoustic songs on it

I really like that james taylor clip from youtube on pg 1


mood for a day by howe is great

also the jethro tull stuff....thick as a brick has a great beginning


here comes the sun, blackbird, julia by the beatles

and that troubleclef dude has a fantastic version of the rain song on youtube!! nice


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know if it qualifies or is what the OP is looking for necessarily, but it is the most georgous rendition on an acoustic you'll hear:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHSmjrjpoaI


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

simescan said:


> I got a name~ Jim Croce..........


jesus- good one m8


----------



## thejeff (Dec 28, 2008)

look at some leonard cohen (older stuff) like the partisan avalanche the stranger song the left hand is quite easy but the finger picking can be pretty fun


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

John Mayer has a few incredible acoustic songs, my favourites would be Neon, The Heart Of Life (is usually played electric but sounds beautiful acoustic too), In Your Atmosphere, and his cover of Free Fallin is amazing.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

there are tons of songs originally recorded electric that can be easily altered to sound great acoustic.....

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters & Fade to Black

Marshal Tucker Band - "Can't you See"

While my Guitar Gently weeps

just about every neil young song

Hollies - Long Cool woman in a black Dress

SRV - Cold Shot - or Rude Mood or Pride and Joy

and on and on and on........


----------



## wlw_992 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Songs Songs and more Songs*

Clapton's "Tears in Heaven" is good and pretty easy to play.
The Beatles "Blackbird" is also Great stuff.
Randy Bachman's stuff is also great but it's pretty advances stuff. He used to be with Bachman Turner Overdirve. "Blue Collar" is a great piece to learn. The sweet part about these suggestions is that they can all be played acousticlly/

Enjoy


----------

